# Dogfish Head 90 minute IPA



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Since these aren't available in Canada, the day before yesterday I drove down to Vermont to get my hand on a 4-pack of these; everyone I've heard talking about this beer have always been really impressed and liked it a lot!

So I decided I needed to taste it too! Now I'm going to sleep because I just got home from my graveyard shift, but when I'll wake up tonight I'll enjoy my first Dogfish Head!

Next time I drive down to the US to get me some not-available-in-Canada beers, what do you recommend I try?

Thanks!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

If you're driving to VT and you like IPAs, look for Heady Topper. It comes in king cans and I hear its amazing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

If you like IPA craft beers try Maharaja IPA excellent!

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/30/22352

Oh and if your in Brooklyn great event for a great cause check it out i go every year!

http://beerforbeasts.com/


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I'd say it depends what you like and what you can or can't get where your at. The 90 min has more residual sugar than the 60 min so its on the sweet side as far as IPAs go. I'd grab some 60 min to try, its crisper and more hop forward. Heady Topper is supposed to be really good and the Alchemist brewery is in Vermont so you can probably get their other great beers too. Hoptical Illusion from Blue Point, Bells Two Hearted Ale(Bells is in Kalamazoo so you may already have access to it), Tröegs Nugget Nectar, Smuttynose IPA, almost anything from Victory. Redhook has a 2nd brewery in NH where they also brew stuff for Widmer Brothers and Kona so you could probably find those in Vermont. 

If you mention more about what styles you like I could recommend you a solid list.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't have any personal favorite beer styles for now, I'm just trying to expand my horizons!  Always open for suggestions!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

This should keep you busy lol......

Smuttynose

Baltic Porter
Rye IPA
Finest Kind IPA
Noonan Black IPA
Old Brown Dog Ale
Robust Porter

Dogfish Head

60 min IPA
120 min IPA - really becomes amazing with a lot of complexity after 2 years aging
Burton Baton IPA
Festina Peche - seasonal, its also a good introduction to sour beers
Immort Ale - another beer that gets better with age
Indian Brown Ale
Midas Touch
Miles Davis Bitches Brew - limited release
Olde School

The Alchemist

Heady Topper
Heretic

Bells - If you can find it, if I can get it here Id think they sell it near you too

Kalamazoo Stout
Two Hearted Ale
Black Note Stout
Expedition Stout
Hopslam IPA
Java Stout
Oatmeal Stout
The Oracle IIPA
Third Coast Old Ale Barleywine - Winter seasonal
Wild One - Brett beer

Troegs

Flying Mouflan Barleywine - spring seasonal
Troegenator Double Bock
Hopback Amber Ale
Nugget Nectar
Perpetual IPA

Widmer Brothers

Nelson Imperial IPA
Old Embalmer
Shaddock IPA

Kona

Toasted Coconut Brown Ale
Pipeline Porter
Koko Brown


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Can you get 'Sleeping Giant IPA' ? its a great Aussie made indian pale ale. definitely worth a try if you can get them.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

Another vote for heady topper. Go visit the brewery, if you can, it in waterbury vt. Also keep an eye out for anything by lawsons finest liquids and hill farmstead. All 3 are only available in vt and only in a few shops, so you gotta call around, but it's worth it.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the suggestions!


----------



## philly121 (Nov 5, 2012)

Max_Power said:


> If you're driving to VT and you like IPAs, look for Heady Topper. It comes in king cans and I hear its amazing.


That's probably my favorite IPA. Its either that or Pliny the Elder which is really only available on the west coast. (In bottles anyway)

Look out for Ithaca Flower Power too!


----------

